# ملفات تعليم Etabs



## حامد الجمال (31 أغسطس 2008)

ملفات جيده بها مثال لمبنى 20 دور ببرنامج etabs
و كل عام انتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان م2008/1429ه


----------



## حسان2 (31 أغسطس 2008)

حامد الجمال قال:


> ملفات جيده بها مثال لمبنى 20 دور ببرنامج Etabs
> و كل عام انتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان م2008/1429ه


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الأحمد باشا (31 أغسطس 2008)

يا سيدي مشكور 
والله ملفات تستحق المشاهدة والتحميل


----------



## silverfox (31 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم ...
مشكور على هذه الملفات المفيدة


----------



## fihonil (31 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام و كل أعضاء المنتدى بكل خير


----------



## مش لاقي (31 أغسطس 2008)

الملفات ممتازة جدا جدا جدا. وكل عام وأنت والمنتدى بخير.


----------



## mannokr (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووور والله يباركك


----------



## ريمي محمد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك :75:


----------



## Abo Fares (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك، وكل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ملفات مفيدة بارك الله فيك.


----------



## سرمد مدني (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وانت بألف خير


----------



## وليد قنديل (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك بس لو ممكن الملف الأصلي اللي تم عملة علي الأيتاب يكون كتير أفضل


----------



## hassananas (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام و كل أعضاء المنتدى بكل خير


----------



## zmry1965 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فريدسعد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kastelyano (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرا كثيرا على مشاركتك ونشرك لهذه الفوائد


----------



## فادي مكارم (10 سبتمبر 2008)

على راسي حارتك (-:


----------



## العبقرية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## hoba (11 سبتمبر 2008)

كـل سنه وانت طيب 
ملفات جميله شكرا


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

merci beaucoup monsieur hamid


----------



## allambm (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور يا غالي


----------



## samky (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام و كل أعضاء المنتدى بكل خير


----------



## elhalalsab (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر ...


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## dy_mahmoud (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق بسيوني (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا الملفات جيدة جدا وتستحق التحميل


----------



## خالد الطيار (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ايها الاخ الكريم


----------



## امنية عماد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
شكرا جدا


----------



## allhgory (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشر الحداد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية لجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_M1986 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على الشرح بس انت حملت ملف dxf مرسوم من الاوتوكادوكملت منه باقى الشرح
ياريت تحمله لانى وفقت عند الجزء ده ومش عارف اكمل


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجوا من حضرة الزملاء اخباري عن كيفية نمذجة الرام من خلال الايتبس وشكرا


----------



## اظل الياسمين (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور لك مع امتناني ياريت تنزل محاضرات وافية عن الاستاد برو وبرنامج في رابط واحد عن الاستاد ابرو من ضمنة الكراك ياريت الله يجعله الثواب وبرنامج البروكون ايضل رنا من العراق


----------



## abody (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## فرااس (14 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بشر الحداد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانت بخير والجميع بخير تحية لك وشكر خاص على هذه الملفات 
نتمنى عليك إن توفر عندك ملفات على برنامج safe 
مع الشكر


----------



## SALAR2005 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا وننتظر المزيد منك يا بطل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed zidan (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عراقيون (31 ديسمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس حامد


----------



## jamaika3003 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جوده2005 (1 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وكل عام وانتم بخير,


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام جيني (9 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محسن جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ايها الاخ الكريم


----------



## محسن جمال (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ايها الاخ الكريم


----------



## محمد 977 (13 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بسام.م.ب (13 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراولكم الشكر*​


----------



## محسن جمال (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على التفاصيل القيمة التي قدمتها للاخوة المهندسين


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## م حسام و (26 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا*​*
*


----------



## ing (26 أبريل 2009)

merci
bien pour votre participation


----------



## e_mostfa_2002 (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## ksyz_1 (29 مايو 2009)

*مشكور وللامام دائما اخي*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (29 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## عراقيون (5 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## سعد رزق (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور سيدي للجهد الشديد الذي بذلته وبالحق حصلت منه علي استفادة شديدة ,
مع خالص تقديري


----------



## descovery_2000 (20 يناير 2010)

ملفات مفيدة بارك الله فيك.


----------



## مهندس محمد حوت (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير
واستفدنا منك الكثير
جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## essam-elkady (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omar batal (21 يناير 2010)

*مرحبا*

ملفات جدا مفيدة جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام صايغ (22 يناير 2010)

الكلمات تبدو حقيرة عند استخدامها لشكرك


----------



## yellow_sea (30 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل علي الملفات المرفوعة ولكن دون ملف المسقط الأفقي فهي لن تفيد كثيرا نرجوا التكرم برفع ملف الدي اكس اف حتي يصبح المشروع قابل للتطبيق وشكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد بابكر (30 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جدا


----------



## tarek2004_7 (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للك على المجهود


----------



## a7med 3ed (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااا الملفات رائعة


----------



## 7eemaa (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك أنت وكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## انس870 (18 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا ياباشا ..


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الكبير واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## SMAILIFE (25 فبراير 2010)

http://www.ingdz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61601


----------



## SMAILIFE (25 فبراير 2010)

http://www.ingdz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61601

http://www.ingdz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61609


----------



## abu Habib (25 فبراير 2010)

1000 mabrooooook


----------



## المضئ (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## shady.s (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa aly elsayed (29 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك،


----------



## reem mohammed khed (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-خالد (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مش لاقي (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## myada1 (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-yazan (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## taha aref (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام و كل أعضاء المنتدى بكل خير*​


----------



## مش لاقي (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير وبارك الله فيكم وأسأل الله لكم و لي السلامة والعافية .


----------



## أبو رماح (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## abo-skulls (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك يا راجل


----------



## myada1 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف حمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سسسسسسسسسسسسس سسسسسسسسسسسسس سسسسسسسسسسس سسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## douha_22 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## صالح التميمي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مثال رائع جدا تشكر عليه


----------



## م-خالد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس العاني (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لقد حملت الملفات في وقت سابق و قد عرجت على الموضوع بغية العرفان بالجميل لصاحب الموضوع وفقه الله لكل خير


----------



## وسام علي خلف (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على ما قدمته لنا من معلومات مفيدة حول هذا البرنامج.


----------



## sazugh (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على هذه الملفات المفيدة


----------



## amr awad (14 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## amr awad (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedislam44 (20 يوليو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (20 يوليو 2011)

بشمهندس حامد تسلم إيدك ملفات روعة في العرض شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amefight (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salamegy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mrtaha (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=100417#ixzz1eKGTFTYO

*​*بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## mrtaha (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً لك*


----------



## حمدي شققي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## aymanallam (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## said_hu2000 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا مهندس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## nazar3 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## عمر عبد الرزاق (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماجد البنا (8 مارس 2012)

حياك الله


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك :: وفقك الله


----------



## engmans (8 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (8 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي علي هذا الملف


----------



## يحيى علي أحمد (13 يونيو 2012)

اريد تحميل الملف etabs


----------



## janyour (13 يونيو 2012)

thank you friend


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## kosillh00077 (19 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## safadi007 (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوور


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 أغسطس 2012)

هو فين الملف يا بشمهندسين مفيش اى حاجة


----------



## ibrahi ali (12 أغسطس 2012)

ارجو من الاخوة الذين قامو بتحميل الملف اعادة رفعه مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Shaker Alem (5 أكتوبر 2012)

خير الكلام ما قل ودل .. فعلا ملفات رائعة وشرح قيم جدا .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hamedo123 (24 أبريل 2013)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

